# Gesucht: Der meisterwartete Ego-Shooter 2012



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. Februar 2012)

PC Games sucht den meisterwarteten Ego-Shooter 2012.

Die folgenden Vorschläge basieren auf unseren und euren Favoriten aus dem entsprechenden Artikel Ballerspaß 2012.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Februar 2012)

Half-Life 3. 
Ok, da das aber unrealistisch ist, wähle ich Bioshock. Metro kommt direkt dahinter.

PS: Gotham City Impostors gibt es bereits seit Montag zu kaufen. Würde ich von daher aus der Umfrage rausnehmen.


----------



## Mothman (9. Februar 2012)

2 Teilnehmer erst. 

Ich hab Borderlands 2 gewählt. Eigentlich STALKER2, aber ich glaube das lässt noch länger auf sich warten (2013?) als Borderlands 2.
Far Cry 3 Und der neue Bioshock interessieren mich auch. Aber im Moment würde mich am meisten Borlderlands 2 reizen.

EDIT:
Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es fast nur Fortsetzungen oder Remakes sind in der Liste?^^


----------



## Benutzername (9. Februar 2012)

Fehlt da nicht Call of Duty 37 oder so?


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Februar 2012)

Metro wurde auf 2013 verschoben.


----------



## Prime85 (9. Februar 2012)

Ist das richtig so, dass diese Umfrage hier im Forum untergehen soll? 9 Teilnehmer sind nicht gerade repräsentativ, oder? 

Ich habe zwar für _Spec Ops: The Line_ gestimmt aber eigentlich ist das gar kein Ego-Shooter sondern ein Third-Person-Shooter!


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (10. Februar 2012)

ganz klar Borderlands 2.
Weil der Vorgänger ein Spiel war, das einfach nur extrem Spaß gemacht hat, was ja irgendwie der Sinn eines Spiels ist.
Der zweite Teil wird ja im Prinzip laut den Entwicklern wie der erste, mit der Ausnahme behobener Kritikpunkte.
Oh und es gibt mehr Waffen xD


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Februar 2012)

Eindeutig Prey 2. Dicht gefolgt von Bioshock Infinite. Die restlichen lassen mich größtenteils kalt iwie.BTW: Wann kommt endlich Doom 4 ? wird ma Zeit ,die wollten doch alle ransetzen nach Rage Release.


----------



## der-jan (10. Februar 2012)

der xcom shooter ist das spiel aus dem genre auf das ich wirklich neugierig bin - es quasi "erwarte"
alles andere ist ok wenn es in den läden steht, wenn es dann budget ist wird drüber nachgedacht ob ich es mir mal genauer ansehe...aber "drauf warten" tue ich auf den großteil der shooter nun wirklich nicht - ist alles meh


----------



## Undeceived (10. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Prey 2.


 


BloodyMcHaggis schrieb:


> ganz klar Borderlands 2.
> Weil der Vorgänger ein Spiel war, das einfach nur extrem Spaß gemacht hat, was ja irgendwie der Sinn eines Spiels ist.



Ich steig mal mit ein. 

Definitiv Arma 3. 
Weil der Vorgänger (Arma 2), der Vor-Vorgänger (Arma 1) und der Vor-Vor-Vorgänger (OFP) Spiele sind, die seit 10 Jahren extrem Spaß machen und vom Umfang, Realismus, Komplexität und Modifizierbarkeit schlicht unschlagbar sind. 

Meiner Meinung nach kein Spiel, sondern ein Hobby.


----------



## Mellsei (10. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub das Spiel wird Borderlands 2 machen  !! Das Spiel ist einfach der Wahnsinn! xD 
gefolgt vom old School shooter schlecht hin Counter Strike und dann sicher Bio Shock Infinite


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Februar 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Spiel wird Borderlands 2 machen  !! Das Spiel ist einfach der Wahnsinn! xD
> gefolgt vom old School shooter schlecht hin Counter Strike und dann sicher Bio Shock Infinite



Woher willst du schon wissen wie Borderlands 2 ist ? Schon im Handel ? Also wenns genau so grottig und öde wird wies erste dann gute Nacht. Denn Borderlands war einer meiner größten Fehlkäufe.Habs nach 30 Minuten in die Ecke gepfeffert und dort liegts heute noch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Februar 2012)

Am meisten freu ich mich definitiv auf Bioshock, danach kommen dann gleichauf auf Platz 2 Prey und Borderlands 2


----------



## BoeserBiber (11. Februar 2012)

Habe mich für CS:GO entschieden, wobei Metro auch reizvoll ist (sofern es mal gruseliger wird), Stalker 2 wäre aufjedenfall mal was! Far Cry 3 werde ich auch im Auge behalten, wenns nicht so eintönig wird wie der 2. Teil kommts in Warenkorb. ; )


----------



## Mellsei (13. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Woher willst du schon wissen wie Borderlands 2 ist ? Schon im Handel ? Also wenns genau so grottig und öde wird wies erste dann gute Nacht. Denn Borderlands war einer meiner größten Fehlkäufe.Habs nach 30 Minuten in die Ecke gepfeffert und dort liegts heute noch.


 
Naja , was dir nicht gefällt muss nicht heißen , dass das Spiel schlecht ist 
Ich hab das Spiel mit meinem Besten Kooperativ zusammen durchgespielt und das war echt sehr Geil!
Wie ich drauf komme wie Borderlands 2 sein wird ? Naja Teil eins war sehr Geil ... es kommen neue Chars. dazu .. andere *Welt* wuhuuu das kann nur gutes heißen =D


----------

